# I needto pick your brain for ideas



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

OK, we just saw one of these at the Mennonites yesterday........It was the reel mowers mounted under a platform. The wheels were mounted on the corners, and a tractor seat on top, with the shafts rigged to it. You could just use one reel. 

A harrow is easy...a piece of chain link drug behind your cart!!

Nancy


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

You could set up a wagon of some sort and bring in the firewood.


----------



## Left Hand Percherons (Feb 1, 2011)

I hope you have at least 4 of those little boogers if you're planning on doing any real work with them.

I wouldn't go bigger than a 4x4 drag for a single mini. If the footing is firm, he shouldn't have any trouble but if it's in the arena, good luck.


----------



## Left Hand Percherons (Feb 1, 2011)

Taffy Clayton said:


> You could set up a wagon of some sort and bring in the firewood.


I was thinking drive him down to the mailbox to get the mail....


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

I had a friend of mine whose horse would not stand quietly in harness.
She owned a boarding stable and she put that horse in harness and ground drove him up the isles of her barn twice a day to water the 30 horses. The horse had to stand at every stall and wait for the 2-3 min it took to fill the buckets. It worked! He found his patience switch.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

I'm totally feeling the mail idea  
Does general cuteness factor not count as a valid reason...?


----------



## littrella (Aug 28, 2010)

Right now, the other half of my team is only 7 months old. So, Danee is on his own for hauling my hair brained ideas. I wouldn't expect that we can do all the mowing on the farm, but if I could do a bit around the pasture or keep up with the area that I use for training, I would be thrilled with that


----------



## ButtInTheDirt (Jan 16, 2011)

The man I bought my mini donkey off of told us that one year he had a farm demonstration at his house. His son, who drove the donkey, said he wanted to do "field work" with the donkey. So his father attached three teeth off of a spring tooth harrow to the back of the donkey cart. I didn't take any pictures of them when they were attached to the cart, but he gave them to us with the cart and I can imagine they will make a reappearance! We have a team of large ponies, (14.1-14.2,) that we do the majority of our work with, and I have a few single-drivers as well that I can drag arenas, go for rides, cultivate, etc. with. But I'll be dammed if I don't try something stupid with Franklin just to stem the tide. :lol:

So, as far as wanting to get your miniature something to do, I feel ya! 

Of course, you have your general farm chores. You can haul a small square bale, or a water in a modestly sized container. You can also pull brush or small branches around or out of the way. Dragging arenas might be far-fetched if it is deep footing, but nothing wrong with breaking up clumps in paddocks or pastures to promote growth and limit build up. Pulling a wheel-barrow sized wagon to haul around manure for cleaning stalls/pastures. Also hauling bedding to stalls. The same wagon could assist in hauling stones picked from a field, pasture, or arena.

Whenever I go anywhere within a few miles, my horses are essentially my taxi service. If you are going to visit a neighbor, harness up the work horse and head over! (Of course, some neighbors may not appreciate this, but mine love it. They are also mostly family members so they are just as crazy as I!) 

So long as your little equine is well mannered and fit for the job, there is nothing wrong with putting them to work. And you are only limited to what your mind can conjure, and what your pony can pull. Plus if you are handy, that broadens the horizon even more.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

I am seriously considering buying a Pioneer fore cart as they are set up to haul stuff altho it would be for a horse. Pioneer makes all kinds of horse drawn equipment and nothing mickey mouse about it.


----------

